# Siebert trike.



## vincev (Jul 16, 2012)

Got a real nice Siebert from late 40's to early 50's from one of our members.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 16, 2012)

That's the nicest looking Siebert trike I've ever seen. Almost appears to be NOS with just storage wear!

Dave


----------

